# Präbiotika kaufen/anbauen



## Ingo_koe (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade über die Heilwirkung von Präbiotika geselen und überlege mir, ob ich diese Pflanze auch in meinem Garten anbauen möchte. Gibt es etwas was extra bei Präbiotika zu beachten ist, was Anbau angeht? Ich hab noch von niemanden gehört, dass jemand so eine pflanze in Garten hat.

Ich hoffe auf jede Menge hilfreicher Tipps

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2018)

Hmm, wenn ich es richtig sehe, kann man Präbiotika nur zusammen mit Probiotika anpflanzen. Nur in der Synergie entfalten diese ihre volle Wirkung. 
Vor allem Enzephalopathien sollen dann seltener auftreten.
Beide benötigen extremes Schwarzlicht,deshalb wird man sie auch nicht in einem (normalen) Garten antreffen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Juli 2018)

Präbiotika sind aber keine Pflanzen(Arten) sondern bestimmte Inhaltsstoffe in Pflanzen https://www.spektrum.de/lexikon/biologie/praebiotika/53407
Als Beispiel werden im von Ingo verlinkten Artikel u. a. Artischocken (ein Sommergemüse), Chicorée (ein Wintergemüse) und Löwenzahn (ein Wildkraut) genannt. Natürlich kann man die im Garten anbauen  Hab ich persönlich aber keine Erfahrung mit, bei mir wuchert nur Löwenzahn wie blöd  und __ Wegwarte, die aber eine nahe Verwandte des Chicorée ist, schöne blaue Blüten hat, sehr insektenfreundlich ist und deren junge Blätter sich kleingeschnitten gut im Salat oder als "Wildspinat" machen.
Probiotika lassen sich teilweise sogar recht einfach erzeugen, nämlich in Form von milchsauer fermentiertem Gemüse, (das gute alte Sauerkraut, Kimchi etc.  aber auch alle anderen "harten" Gemüse, die genügend Zucker enthalten, den Milchsäurebakterien verstoffwechseln können, Karotten, Spargel, Zucchini, Buschbohnen, Paprika ..

Wunder sollte man sich von Prä-und Probiotika keine erwarten und wenn man keine speziellen gesundheitlichen Probleme hat, genügt eine ausgewogene abwechslungsreiche Ernährung mit viel Gemüse und wenig Fleisch doch vollkommen. Ich finde diese künstlichen Hypes um "Funktional Food" ansonsten eher lächerlich und unnötig teuer.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Zählen dazu nicht auch, in erster Linie die Pflanzen welche gern als Unkraut bezeichnet werden. 
Sowas wie Brennessel , Vogelmiere, __ Ampfer und co. ????


----------

